# Tour Help!



## ReturnTrip (Mar 23, 2010)

My grindcore band Unmen is setting up a 2 week tour in late august (i know its far off, i just wanna get it out of the way) can anyone help us out with a show on the follow dates:
8/13-Washington D.C.
8/19-NOLA
8/20-Missisippi
8/24-Indiana

pm me or email me at [email protected] if you can

Unmen on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

thanks alot


----------

